#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Banden en velgen

## Reduwan

Slm medeforumgebruikers,

Voor mijn Pegeot 207 1.4 hdi uit 2008 ben ik op zoek naar een mooi setje velgen met autobanden. In mijn zoektocht ben ik uitgekomen bij de website VelgenShop.nl, goedkope banden, lichtmetalen velgen en stalen velgen! 

De velgen die ik wil gaan bestellen kosten  365,- voor 4 velgen. In combinatie met 4 nieuwe banden komt de totaalprijs op  556,- Dit is eigenlijk veel goedkoper als bij een plaatselijke banden en velgen garage. 

Link naar de velg!!! 
Inter Action Tornado Blackpo WP 919 16 inch: Peugeot 207 SW Outdoor (W) vanaf mei 2008 1.6 HDi 66kW 1560ccm - VelgenShop.nl, goedkope banden, lichtmetalen velgen en stalen velgen!

Ik koop eigenlijk bijna nooit iets via het internet. Om een bestelling te plaatsen via de website velgenshop moet ik een aanbetaling doen van  125,-
Kan ik dit vertrouwen? En heeft er iemand hier ervaring met de VelgenShop.nl, goedkope banden, lichtmetalen velgen en stalen velgen! ?

----------

